# Wild Hog Expo



## hawg dawg (Feb 25, 2010)

I just got the word, GA will have it's first Predator and Wild Hog Expo. The date we are looking at is May 21st,22nd,23rd of 2011, at the Ag Center in Perry,GA

 It is a long way off but this is what we need, an Expo that caters to hog hunting bows, guns, night vision, doggin' and even taxidermy! If you or someone you know wants to get a booth let me know and I can point you in the right direction. If you are a hog hunter you need to make plans to be there! We want this to be a huge event in GA.


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 25, 2010)

Just left there ! turkeyrama was a few weeks ago! Thats a heck of a ride for us! Bout 4 hours!


----------



## huntemwfo (Feb 25, 2010)

Shoot me some info.!


----------



## hawg dawg (Feb 25, 2010)

I will shoot you some names and phone numbers tomorrow when I get to work.


----------



## sammy33 (Feb 25, 2010)

me tooo.....


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yahoo  won't miss that  and right after thunder chickens season


----------



## wpoolxj (Feb 25, 2010)

we've been needing one of these for a while. counting down the days.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Feb 26, 2010)

will try to make it down..DO you think it will also be a place to sell dogs , maybe or just gear and services?


----------



## BRIAN1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds fun. I hope it works out.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 26, 2010)

*hog expo*

reckon they will have a hog baying contest?


----------



## hawg dawg (Feb 26, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> will try to make it down..DO you think it will also be a place to sell dogs , maybe or just gear and services?



They are still working on details. I will keep you posted.


----------



## hawg dawg (Feb 26, 2010)

hawgrider1200 said:


> reckon they will have a hog baying contest?



I don't think they will but, We are talking about having a hog hunt If we can find a place to host it. can't do it at the AG center. So if you know some where to have it let me know.


----------



## redlevel (Feb 26, 2010)

I have already reserved a booth.  I will be selling my new line of gps locaters and topo maps guaranteed to provide precise location at an instant's notice, to aid hunters in their ever-important quest to stay within the boundaries of property they actually own, hold the lease on, or have written prior permission to access.

I also have scientists and researchers working on new methods of teaching dogs how to read those pesky "POSTED" signs.   I hope to have my new book, written in collaboration with leading psychologists and reading teachers, and entitled,  "Why Spot Can't Read",  ready for the event.  Copies autographed by redlevel himself will be available at a special book-signing session.   Among other topics, there will be a chapter entitled, "Phoneme awareness instruction for bay dogs" and another on  
"Systematic and explicit instruction in the code system of written English as applied to canine wandering."

As an educator, I am extremely excited about the opportunity to reach out to the hog dogging community.


----------



## warpaint (Feb 26, 2010)

*If it happens, we are in*

The War Paint Team is in if it comes to fruition. Let me know who to talk to......


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ill be there, only about 10 minutes from the house. This is the first iv heard of this. hopefully it will turn out good.


----------



## changec4 (Feb 26, 2010)

The year you posted reads 2011 is that correct or just a typing error.


----------



## hawg dawg (Feb 26, 2010)

changec4 said:


> The year you posted reads 2011 is that correct or just a typing error.



correct 2011


----------



## DSGB92 (Feb 26, 2010)

Perry aint to far from us, We plan on going! Hope it turns out good!


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 27, 2010)

redlevel said:


> I have already reserved a booth. I will be selling my new line of gps locaters and topo maps guaranteed to provide precise location at an instant's notice, to aid hunters in their ever-important quest to stay within the boundaries of property they actually own, hold the lease on, or have written prior permission to access.
> 
> I also have scientists and researchers working on new methods of teaching dogs how to read those pesky "POSTED" signs. I hope to have my new book, written in collaboration with leading psychologists and reading teachers, and entitled, "Why Spot Can't Read", ready for the event. Copies autographed by redlevel himself will be available at a special book-signing session. Among other topics, there will be a chapter entitled, "Phoneme awareness instruction for bay dogs" and another on
> "Systematic and explicit instruction in the code system of written English as applied to canine wandering."
> ...


 
What good did this post do?


----------



## JackJack77 (Feb 28, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> What good did this post do?


None at all.


----------



## pollock (Feb 28, 2010)

*expo*

would also like details


----------



## CFGD (Oct 19, 2010)

what are the start/ending times? 
?AM to ?PM


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 19, 2010)

ramfreak said:


> what are the start/ending times?
> ?AM to ?PM



oh.... didn't you know.... it is all a secret


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 19, 2010)

Hush Jester, I have been buisy Hey man shoot sos ken a message he can answer all your question I promise.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 19, 2010)

thats why i keep saying it is a secret...he pops in every once in a while...gives us clues like...no cheating..HD&L...touched on a catch dog in fur contest..i aint puttin a muzzle on nuttin  my catch dog bites..thats how he shows the luv...how would he spread the luv with a muzzle aint sayin he aint people friendly..he just bites...i asked about the HD&L seminars..nuttin...you listenin SOS

oh yea..and there is RedLevel's book signin thing


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 20, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> thats why i keep saying it is a secret...he pops in every once in a while...gives us clues like...no cheating..HD&L...touched on a catch dog in fur contest..i aint puttin a muzzle on nuttin  my catch dog bites..thats how he shows the luv...how would he spread the luv with a muzzle aint sayin he aint people friendly..he just bites...i asked about the HD&L seminars..nuttin...you listenin SOS
> 
> oh yea..and there is RedLevel's book signin thing



LOL, Hey the SOS guy's are great! He pops in now and then getting all of our Info feeling us out. I am telling you they will make this "THE " baddest hog event ever. He can't tell you everything Jester, There won't be no surprises for you


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 20, 2010)

hawg dawg said:


> There won't be no surprises for you



it sounds like it is all going to be a surprise


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Jester896 (Oct 20, 2010)

yea...he's great alright..asked me to call him and gave me a bogus #...see it is all a secret


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 20, 2010)

ha ah you just got punked!


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 20, 2010)

that's right man overboard...SOS...where are ya man


----------



## SOS KEN (Oct 20, 2010)

Im watchin you guys keep it up .... just keep it up Jester just keep that pot stirred up dont cha.  HEE HEE  I did send you another PM  my bad typing didnt know my own phone number


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 21, 2010)

OH.... so you think I am going to fall for it twice


----------



## southgahoghunter (Oct 21, 2010)

hawg dawg i dont know who is heading this thing up but i put a post up a wile back about the one they do in texas why cant they have a hunt like that? you go hunt you own places then have a way in and they donate all the meat.  i am going to make the trip out there next year to see how my dogs stack up with the ones out there, but would love to do it here to i will try to put the link up to the thread i started about it. also pm me about the event when you get time i have a few questions thanks


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 21, 2010)

yes!


----------



## southgahoghunter (Oct 21, 2010)

this should be it 


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=562598&highlight=


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 21, 2010)

southgahoghunter said:


> this should be it
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=562598&highlight=




No thats not it, here's a link to the info.

http://scurryoutdoorssouth.com/

There are 2 events, the Predator and Wild Hog Challenge in January at Bass Pro in Macon and the Extravaganza in May at the Ag Center in Perry.


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 21, 2010)

southgahoghunter said:


> hawg dawg i dont know who is heading this thing up but i put a post up a wile back about the one they do in texas why cant they have a hunt like that? you go hunt you own places then have a way in and they donate all the meat.  i am going to make the trip out there next year to see how my dogs stack up with the ones out there, but would love to do it here to i will try to put the link up to the thread i started about it. also pm me about the event when you get time i have a few questions thanks



Yeah thats basically the same thing Scurry Outdoors South is putting on at Bass Pro in January.

You won't want to miss it!


----------



## southgahoghunter (Oct 21, 2010)

yea i seen that the one in texas is a dog only hunt i cant wait to go out there and hunt in it


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 21, 2010)

hawg dawg said:


> yes!


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 21, 2010)

southgahoghunter said:


> yea i seen that the one in texas is a dog only hunt i cant wait to go out there and hunt in it



This one will have dog only too.


----------



## southgahoghunter (Oct 21, 2010)

good deal can you get me some info on it


----------



## SOS KEN (Oct 21, 2010)

HEY SOUTH GA DOG, SCOTT, AND I GUESS YOU TOO JESTER !!!!!!!

 THIS IS THE DEAL!  ...  WITH THE TEXAS HUNT IF WE ARE TALKING THE SAME HUNT.  UGLY DOG RANCH / TEXAS DOG HUNTERS ASSN.   THEY FIELD DRESSED ALL OF THEIR HOGS AND BIOLOGISTS FROM TEXAS A&M CAME AS VOLUNTEERS AND TESTED EVERY HOG FOR DISEASE AND SUCH. THEY ALSO HAD VOLUNTEER PROCESSORS THAT CUT THE MEAT AND HUNG THEM IN 2-3 REFER TRAILERS AND DONATED THE MEAT.  UNFORTUNATLY HERE IN GEORGIA THE DEPT OF AGRICULTURE WILL NOT ALLOW ANYONE TO DONATE MEAT OF A FEREL HOG TO A CHURCH SHELTER OR ANY OTHER INSTITUTION OR ORGANIZATION.  IF YOU WANT TO GIVE A HOG AWAY YOU CAN GIFT/GIVE IT TO AN INDIVIDUAL BUT AS FAR AS HUNTERS FOR THE HUNGRY OR OTHER ORGANIZATION.  IT AINT GONNA HAPPEN.  I HAVE TRIED EVERY ANGLE WITH THE DEPT OF AG AND THEY SAY NO WAY.  UNFORTUNATLY, THE CONTEST HOGS WILL BE WAISTED MEAT.  SORRY IT IS WHAT IT AINT.  FOR MORE INFO GO TO scurryoutdoorssouth.com  and call me on the contact form or PM me.  SOS KEN


----------



## southgahoghunter (Oct 21, 2010)

thanks for the info i hate that it is that way here.


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 21, 2010)

SOS KEN said:


> HEY SOUTH GA DOG, SCOTT, AND I GUESS YOU TOO JESTER !!!!!!!
> 
> THIS IS THE DEAL!  ...  WITH THE TEXAS HUNT IF WE ARE TALKING THE SAME HUNT.  UGLY DOG RANCH / TEXAS DOG HUNTERS ASSN.   THEY FIELD DRESSED ALL OF THEIR HOGS AND BIOLOGISTS FROM TEXAS A&M CAME AS VOLUNTEERS AND TESTED EVERY HOG FOR DISEASE AND SUCH. THEY ALSO HAD VOLUNTEER PROCESSORS THAT CUT THE MEAT AND HUNG THEM IN 2-3 REFER TRAILERS AND DONATED THE MEAT.  UNFORTUNATLY HERE IN GEORGIA THE DEPT OF AGRICULTURE WILL NOT ALLOW ANYONE TO DONATE MEAT OF A FEREL HOG TO A CHURCH SHELTER OR ANY OTHER INSTITUTION OR ORGANIZATION.  IF YOU WANT TO GIVE A HOG AWAY YOU CAN GIFT/GIVE IT TO AN INDIVIDUAL BUT AS FAR AS HUNTERS FOR THE HUNGRY OR OTHER ORGANIZATION.  IT AINT GONNA HAPPEN.  I HAVE TRIED EVERY ANGLE WITH THE DEPT OF AG AND THEY SAY NO WAY.  UNFORTUNATLY, THE CONTEST HOGS WILL BE WAISTED MEAT.  SORRY IT IS WHAT IT AINT.  FOR MORE INFO GO TO scurryoutdoorssouth.com  and call me on the contact form or PM me.  SOS KEN




Well thanks for trying Ken! I wonder what the Ag dept. reason is for not allowing us, to not donate the meat. I have ate hundreds and have gave away hundreds. Can anyone give some facts?


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 21, 2010)

SOS KEN said:


> HEY SOUTH GA DOG, SCOTT, AND I GUESS YOU TOO JESTER !!!!!!!



nope not me already knew that one...you can find private groups that will accept it..it kinda a down lo thing like transportin um live...maybe Ms. Sandra could shed some light on it for ya  Sandra.C.Blankenship@aphis.usda.gov


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 22, 2010)

Jester, who is ms. sandra?


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 22, 2010)

she is the lady with USDA who has so graciously told everyone that she is perfectly willing to come and test any hogs any of us have prior to transporting them to keep us legal.  Maybe she can shed some light on why USDA doesn't allow this in GA


----------



## SOS KEN (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks Jester for the contact info.  I need to get more definitive info on this subject in our Challene rules.  I hate to be wasteful and I typically eat what I kill.  If not I have some hispanic employees that take any and everything.  This is pretty sick ...  but my brother Jeff killed a black coyote female this past week and one of the guys strpped the fat and grilled it and used the oil as a joint rub.  I swear I am not kidding.  But he put it to use.  He says they do this alot in Honduras.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 23, 2010)

oh...that's good to know...i won't eat BBQ in Honduras


----------



## SOS KEN (Oct 24, 2010)

I hear ya!  On that one


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 25, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> oh...that's good to know...i won't eat BBQ in Honduras



C'mon Jester be a MAN!


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 25, 2010)

i would just hate to be looking for my dog...take a break to eat a snack...then find out where he went


----------



## jgyfarms (Oct 27, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> oh...that's good to know...i won't eat BBQ in Honduras



been there, done that.  not too good.  wish i would have seen this post a while back!  they swore it was beef! but i had my doubts....


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 27, 2010)

jgyfarms said:


> been there, done that.  not too good.  wish i would have seen this post a while back!  they swore it was beef! but i had my doubts....



 guess the only thing to do is kill it and cook it yourself


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 31, 2010)

BTW ...Ken... you don't want any part of wild hog poker...never seen so much senseless cruelty to humans in my life

you may want to do this at your event..one piece of advise...have an ambulance or 2 waiting..make it a pay to view event..and waivers..no one under 18 viewing


----------

